# Is this breeder legit? Fine line family k9



## Malimomma010 (8 mo ago)

I am searching for a good mal breeder for my next schutzhound dog. I found Fine line family k9 who looks like both a trainer and a breeder. I spoke with them on the phone and they seemed very nice and informed. They said they are accepting deposits on mal pups but they only use Zelle, Venmo or cashapp.
I'm really suspicious of these apps because there's no buyer protection.
Has anyone heard of this breeder and are they legit?


----------

